# 1 net pot, 2 plants?



## loolagigi (Jun 10, 2009)

i have  net pot thats big. it fits over the rim of the 5 gallon res.  since i have to start from bagseed for now, can i plant 2 seedlings in 1 net pot?  if 1 dies, will it kill the other?  whats the story?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 10, 2009)

even worse, say they both live and look great.  Then you go to flower them and realize one is male and one is female.  You wil be unable to extract the male without seriously damaging or killing the female since the roots will be a huge tangled mess in the res.  Rule of thumb:....one plant....one pot.  The obvious exception being when working with known female clones of the same size, age, and from the same host plant.  If this is the case the same nutrients would be correct for each plant at all stages of growth, but even in this scenario I am taking about multiple plants in one hydro grow, not multiple plants in individual net cups


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 10, 2009)

wow, thanks for fast response.  i wasnt sure if i could or not. its ganna suck if i grow a nice plant and its a male?  for now i have no f seeds, and no acess to clones.  if it turns to a male its ok, this is my first hydro go, so i gatta lot to learn.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 10, 2009)

Sure thing!  Glad I could help.  If all you have is two seedlings and just the one bucket I would say plant one in the net pot and throw the other in dirt in a pot if you have space.  Flowering both would give you better odds of finding a female.  The good news is that you will know if your plant is female or male within a couple weeks of putting it into flower assuming the seedling has reached sexual maturity.  Then if it does show male you can just go ahead and rip it.  If you are going to be doing a small grow indoors, it is crucial you use either fem seeds (which I do not really like for my own personal reasons though there is nothing wrong with them), or clones of a female.  Growing only one or two plants from seed and then finding them to be male and having to start from scratch would be a big waste of time.  Even someone that has enough room to flower 10 plants and plants ten seeds only to find 5 of them to be male, coud simply devote more light and space to the known females and get a better yield per plant then if they did have 10 females, so on larger grows from seed it isn't as big of a deal in my opinion.


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 10, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> Sure thing! Glad I could help. If all you have is two seedlings and just the one bucket I would say plant one in the net pot and throw the other in dirt in a pot if you have space. Flowering both would give you better odds of finding a female. The good news is that you will know if your plant is female or male within a couple weeks of putting it into flower assuming the seedling has reached sexual maturity. Then if it does show male you can just go ahead and rip it. If you are going to be doing a small grow indoors, it is crucial you use either fem seeds (which I do not really like for my own personal reasons though there is nothing wrong with them), or clones of a female. Growing only one or two plants from seed and then finding them to be male and having to start from scratch would be a big waste of time. Even someone that has enough room to flower 10 plants and plants ten seeds only to find 5 of them to be male, coud simply devote more light and space to the known females and get a better yield per plant then if they did have 10 females, so on larger grows from seed it isn't as big of a deal in my opinion.


i hear you. my last dirt grow was 14 females, under 1 400 hps, in 6" pots.  i moved, and couldnt keep clones, and such. moneys tight right now, and will be getting a visit from the "stork" here soon. basically i am experimenting, and trying to adapt to this new world of horticulture. it seems great.  so all in all, i could sprout 2 males, but if i can keep the male seedling alive in my dwc, i might learn something before i plunge into spending money on f seeds, and kill them.  :hubba:  or i could plant both seedlings in net pot, and if i get just one female, i can clone her immediatly kill here, if in fact the second one is a male.  lets say they are both f?  i could flower, and clone the better plant. am i stoned?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats on the kid!  I bet he/she will steal a lot of your time away from the grow op...but in a good way 
  What you say does make sense, although cloning from a female plant that has already begun to flower will require time for the clone to "re-veg" until it can be flowered again or have more clones taken from it.  I hate cloning plants in flower because of this but I recently had to do it with a seed plant I had not cloned thinking she would not be good but in fact proved to be great.  I still would not put two seed plants in one cup under any circumstances though. 
  To me the fastest and best option is to do this.  Take both the seedlings and put them into small soil pots, roughly one gallon and let your single unit DWC wait...  Veg them until you are able to take at least 3 clones from each then immediately flower both of them in the soil pots.  As soon as you (hopefully) see one of them show female then you know which clones you have to look after going forward.  If one dies no problem.  if two live GREAT!  Because then your first becomes the next plant you flower in the DWC (a known female) and the second becomes your mother. 
  If both plants show to be female, then you can either keep the cloens of both or just the one that looks best.  If both show male you are boned     Since you will need very few clones over time from her I would check out Mutt's sticky (I think it is his), on banzai moms.  If you search on here for banzai you will find it.  But this is just how I would approach it.  I encourage you to do what you want, that is one of the joy's of growing


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 10, 2009)

i appreciate the thought, but in a nut shell, i cant wait. i am too exited about just trying to learn about this process. but i will take any advice, its all good advice.  thanks again.


----------



## loolagigi (Jun 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmbJyEP1zZg


----------

